# You Know You are Bored When -Randy Couture is Ironman!



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

*You Know You are Bored When -Randy Couture is Iron Man!*










Thought it turned out half decent :thumb02:

The gradient looks a lot better in photoshop but oh well.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice sig, man.

Randy looks 200 pounds heavier though, and it could use with a border and test (although you were just playing around).

Anyway, I don't have half the imagination you do...


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

lol I just found a tutorial about it. Felt like trying it out. What color border? I didn't add text or border because it's suppose to be the movie "widescreen" effect. Also the camera adds 200 pounds. 










Tried a border but doesn't look right. Going to use it as my sig for fun lol.


----------

